# New Scape in the discus tank.



## krazypara3165 (3 Feb 2013)

howdy all! after getting my tank in november and being a novice at the planted tank i went out and bought lots of plants and threw them in. shortly after i threw a lot of discus in there too! over the months i have got to learn about co2, scaping, and ferts so today i decided to rescape the tank! the main reason was that my previous layout caused problems with beefheart getting caught in the substrate, and the carpet at the front got so dense it restricted flow and i had a lot of plants that disintegrated due to it. it also gives more space for the discus to swim around and more space for them to eat.

Before (unorganised mess!)






right hand side of tank




left hand side......




New layout

I wanted to use two peices of wood for the centerpieces like two islands. the larger plants are to the back of them with the smaller plants towards the front. 





and one to see the raised substrate





left hand side





and finally right hand side





i promise ill get out the slr out soon to take some better pics!

Conclusion:
I've realised that less is more and im already enjoying the scape, its easier to see the discus and its easier to feed and clean up the unfed food. the plants that were struggling in the previous scape have gone as have a few that were covered in algae. my girlfriend has also stated it looks loads better which is a first! however i still think i have too many species of plants in there but i will see how it goes.

any feedback/ constructive criticism would be appreciated!

cheers, craig.


----------



## Bufo Bill (16 Feb 2013)

Like it very much, it has a great sense of depth.

However that's quite a lot of bare foreground. . . perhaps a second colour of substrate could be used to create a path effect, just to give a little more interest to such a large area of the 'scape? 
Just a thought really, as it's impressive as is.

All the best from Bill. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## krazypara3165 (16 Feb 2013)

Cheers! I'd never actually thought of using another substrate. Maybe a path through the middle? But with using sand how would i keep it seperate?


----------



## Lindy (1 Mar 2013)

I much prefer this layout to the last. It felt like the wood at the right had been jammed up against the glass in the last one.


----------

